# river level?



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

anyone know how far the river is from normal? i havent had a chance to check it lately.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

It depends on which river you are refering to and where you are at. Here in Fargo, ther Red River is almost back in its banks.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

I say 2 weeks most and the boat ramps will be back open. I was on the red this weekend and did ok nothing large but lots of action... Craig


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

ya i was referring to the red, thanks


----------

